# NOT a big eater!



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

Is it just Blake or does your GSD also only eat little? He isn't interested in food at all but is healthy, shinny coat, good poo, etc. I will give him his 1 cup in the morning with an egg and he'll a hole in the middle where the egg was and that's it. Same story in the evening. His mom also isn't a big eater. Is this GSD like or just Blake like?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Maybe try and change to a food that is more appealing? Do you have many choices where you are? I mix the egg with the kibble so it is coated, maybe that will work?


----------



## foader (Dec 19, 2008)

Not sure but if he's only eating the potion of the food that has the egg on it he may not like that brand of food. Have you tried another brand to see if he will eat more then just the egg covered food


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

Actually changed the food more than once, maybe he just doesn't like kibble. We are slowly introducing RAW so maybe he's keeping space for the 'nice' food?







He's not loosing weight so that's a good thing and he still has a lot of energy, was just interested to know if GSD's are fussy eaters. I mean you can put anything in front of a Great Dane/Maltese/Boerboel and they'll slobber it up!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Mine is super fussy. We've tried all different brands of kibble. she will eat a "new" kibble almost through a 30lb bag, and then give up on it and just won't touch it for days. We can prolong the regular eating by mixing in "goodies" like you did... but that only works for a few more days, and then she eats the goodies out (like yours did). Our solution has been to stop giving the goodies and no treats at all... just kibble. When she gets picky and stops eating it, I try to get her to eat it by using it for training- little handfuls at a time for sitting and staying, leave it, etc. I find that once she's had a few handfuls her hunger must kick in and she eats bigger handfuls and sometimes goes for the bowl. I must say that her obdedience has gotten better from all that training 2x a day, lol.

We got to the bottom of the bag and I just bought a different variety last week. (we were feeding Orijen 6 fresh fish, I just picked up the adult kind with chicken). With this bag so far she is eating from her bowl 2x a day. ::knocks on wood:: 

I've gotten mixed opinions from people on here. Some say there is no such thing as a picky eater. I ruled out all medical issues, and Riley just seems to get bored with it. I see no harm alternating kibble to keep her interested... and keep her eating. (if i don't she will go days without eating... very frustrating)


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't know if my dog is picky or sometimes she just doesn't feel like eating but she's on and off with her desire to eat. I put garlic in her food to entice her to eat and, by recommendation from the vet, have started soaking it down since apparently some dogs like it like that. *Shrugs* I mean, she's been eating it so I guess it's working... although, this could just be one of her "hungry weeks."


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Wolfie's very picky too. That's why I buy only the small bags of kibble (< 5 lbs). He's very enthusiastic in the beginning and then kind of like what sprzybyl says about her dog. I am beginning to think this is a breed thing. All of the GSDs that I have known personally in my life so far were picky eaters. One thing is guaranteed though -- he will never be a piggy.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a gsd that is extremely picky. I have another that will eat anything/everything. I use to worry about my one picky eater when she would nibble for 5 or 6 days. She maintained her weight and energy level just fine. I started feeding her way less and she started feeding more regular. She eats 1/2 of what she use to but is very healthy and active. It use to bother me to no end, but now I just know she will eat when she is hungry.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Guess I've been lucky. None of my GSDs (4 deceased, 1 current) have been what I would call picky eaters or have sensitive stomachs.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: RavenSophi I mean you can put anything in front of a Great Dane/Maltese/Boerboel and they'll slobber it up!


.

All of the GSDs I have ever had were like this.^


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Stop giving that egg. Youre giving the option to eat somethign like they better than their kibble so theyre going to eat what they like. Just feed the kibble with some water if you'd like to make it a little more appealing and thats it. 

When you feed just put the food bowl down and give your dog 10 minutes to eat and if he doesnt want anything, pick the bowl up and don't give him the option to eat until the next meal time comes around. Do this at the same time every day - dogs love routines. 

If you have a healthy dog, they will not starve themselves and will eventually start eating. This will get your dog to eat when meal time comes. If he doesnt eat after some time, it's vet time. It worked with my picky eater, now shes a vacuum cleaner when meal time comes.


----------

